# DD ate deodorant, should I be concerned?



## Amylcd

DD (who is a soon to be 2 year old, 30 pound toddler) took a chunk out of my <toxic - dove> deodorant a few minutes ago. DH saw her, and said that she chewed it up and swallowed it. uke
DD is acting fine, didn't even make a "yucky" face when she ate it (although she does for bananas, peas, and carrots







).

Edit - Poison Control said she will be fine.


----------



## jeliphish

Um i might would check with the poison control. It has aluminum as an active ingrediant


----------



## CathToria

ditto, I'd prob call, just to be sure that you don;t need to make her vomit it back up


----------



## EviesMom

Yup, call poison control and ask just to be safe. I assure you they've heard far far worse. And in case you or DH were feeling guilty being that this sounds like your first time calling poison control, don't feel guilty, it happens to every parent! (Mine have eaten sunscreen stick and bubbling bath crayons.)


----------



## dnr3301

usually, the Poison Control people are pretty nice. They don't act like you're the worst mother ever when you call to tell them your 18mo ate two AAA batteries. At least that's what I've heard.







:


----------



## luv2bamommy2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amylcd* 
DD (who is a soon to be 2 year old, 30 pound toddler) took a chunk out of my <toxic - dove> deodorant a few minutes ago. DH saw her, and said that she chewed it up and swallowed it. uke
DD is acting fine, didn't even make a "yucky" face when she ate it (although she does for bananas, peas, and carrots







).

Edit - Poison Control said she will be fine.

Hurray!! My nieces aren't the only ones [3.7 yrs old]!!!


----------



## CathToria

looking for an update from the OP. Is your dc okay? What did poison control tell you to do.

and... to teh mama with the AAA batteries :shock: , what did you have to do in that situation????


----------



## mom0810

Hahaha! My ds has eaten deodorant, drank wetones liquid, purell, hmm... let's see... he's eaten Neosporin, A&D... all of which I called the poison control in a panic about... and all of them said he would be fine. In the course of 3 years, he has gotten in to more things than I can remember... he's figured out all the "childproofing" locks we can buy!







Naughty, but still here! Don't worry about it at all.

Oh, he's eaten sunscreen... Cure'l lotion...

My baby ds has eaten Dog food many times.


----------



## Amylcd

Quote:

looking for an update from the OP. Is your dc okay? What did poison control tell you to do.
She's perfectly fine, she did not have any type of reaction at all. Poison control said to wipe her mouth out, and that she might get a belly ache (she didn't seem to).


----------



## dnr3301

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CathToria* 
and... to teh mama with the AAA batteries :shock: , what did you have to do in that situation????

I bet there's a post on mdc about it









it was one of those, "omg I have to pee the second we get in the house" moments. I put him down in the living room, peed, came back, he's sitting there with a broken remote and no batteries. I said, "where are the batteries?" and he signs "food" and makes Cookie Monster noises at me. I said, "you ate them?!" and he laughed.

I mostly called to ask how long I could spend looking for them before I had to take him to the ER.

First they asked me if he was crying; he wasn't. They said it was safe to assume that he hadn't broken open the battery by chewing on it, because he would be crying from the acid burns if he had. So we had that going for us. They said batteries are pretty good at keeping the acid in, and out, so really, that wasn't a problem. They told me to look for them for a while, then call our regular doc and take him in for an xray to make sure they had made it all the way into his stomach (incidentally, the exact same thing they told me when he ate a penny. I have Poison Control saved in my cell phone. this kids puts stuff in his mouth a lot. He just turned 5.). If it had, watch for it in his poop. If it hadn't, then it was a choking hazard and they would either try to move it down, or bring it up, whichever they felt was more appropriate.

Luckily I found them behind the couch. Little stinker had thrown them.

He did eat the penny though. I didn't go thru his poop. I watched for signs of bowel obstruction.


----------



## Kim Allen

lol why do children think "oh i think ill eat this?" My son did the same thing. And of course i freaked and called poison control. I wouldnt even know it unless i didnt see my deodorant with huge teeth marks in it. I think i have called poison control a total of 3 or 4 times this past year. Anything and everything is very good at climbing


----------



## Incubator

Oh goodness, OP, my son has eaten deodorant more times than I can count. Luckily he didn't eat deodorant for the first time until after he drank some (totally toxic not natural in anyway) flea shampoo. I called poison control and they said that he would be fine, but he might have a stomach ache or throw up, but the flea shampoo wouldn't hurt him. About a month later is when he ate deodorant for the first time. I figured if he could drink flea shampoo and be OK, then the deodorant wasn't a problem, so I didn't call poison control that time. They are really nice and helpful, though. They even called us back the next day to make sure he was okay!


----------



## Incubator

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dnr3301* 
...he's sitting there with a broken remote and no batteries. I said, "where are the batteries?" and he sings "food" and makes Cookie Monster noises at me. I said, "you ate them?!" and he laughed.
...
Luckily I found them behind the couch. Little stinker had thrown them.
























:







:
OMG, that is so... perfect! Mine has also insisted that he ate something that he really didn't. They know how to make us jump don't they?


----------



## Evie's Mom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amylcd* 
DD (who is a soon to be 2 year old, 30 pound toddler) took a chunk out of my <toxic - dove> deodorant a few minutes ago. DH saw her, and said that she chewed it up and swallowed it. uke
DD is acting fine, didn't even make a "yucky" face when she ate it (although she does for bananas, peas, and carrots







).

Edit - Poison Control said she will be fine.

Thank you so much for asking this, it has helped me a bunch and has put my mind at ease! After I put her in bed for the night, my three year old daughter decided to go into my nightstand drawer and play with my dove deodorant. She claims that she ate it, but said that she also ate a couple other random things (such as a plug protector and a shampoo bottle with lemongrass oil in it), which made me wonder if she really ate it. Without even thinking, I decided to smell her breath and it smelled like deodorant. After realizing that she really did eat it, I asked what do i do? Do I take her into the ER, do I call the doctor, or do I call poison control? Thank you again, you have put my mind at ease.


----------

